# 10mfan mouthpieces has a new craftsman at the helm



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am putting out the word about the changes to my hard rubber mouthpieces, and announce the metal line that will come out as the year goes on.

*10MFAN MOUTHPIECES HAS A NEW CRAFTSMAN AT THE HELM FOR BOTH THE HARD RUBBER AND METAL MOUTHPIECES.

EXCITING NEWS AHEAD!*

I thank Eric Falcon for his hand finishing and mouthpiece work for the past 6 years for me.
I now have a new craftsman at the helm for my hard rubber line and Matt Marantz will be at the helm of my metal line which will be released as this year goes on.

I am already working with a world class craftsman with my 10MFAN hard rubber mouthpieces, and he is someone you all know and respect *greatly*. He has asked to remain anonymous for now. I wont say who it is, so please don't ask...thank you. All I will say, is that my hard rubber mouthpieces are in the great hands. 
I value my clients tremendously and aside from my family, my 10MFAN mouthpiece line means more to me than anything.

*The new changes to my 10MFAN hard rubber tenor and alto mouthpieces:* 
Thank you for all the great feedback! Players all over the world love their 10MFAN HR mouthpieces, but through this craftsman change, we will make the experience fresh. I am especially excited for those of you who didn't care for the longer facing curves on my pieces. Eric and I dug those, but I can see through feedback, that so many others want the curves to be less long, and more traditional. No problem, I get it. 
This is very exciting news for players all over.

Facing curves play such an integral part in how the player feels about the mouthpiece and the sound. I have listened to the great feedback and understand that there are many players that want more to push against to color the sound even more. I have discovered through trying some different facing curves with my new craftsman, that I can use more traditional facing curves and just allow the designs of my original mouthpieces to do what they were designed to do, without forcing anything by using the longer curves. Of course the big boy tip openings will use longer curves, but even those curves are different from what we've used. 
*This changes everything!*

By the time you read this, the new changes have already been implemented and I am now using a more traditional set of modern facing curves that will allow more players to feel the right amount of resistance they have looked for, while allowing the mouthpieces to blow great and smooth top to bottom. Players will also be able to use a slightly softer reed and really be able to whisper even better on the pieces. 
I instructed my new craftsman to do everything he feels necessary to make these pieces absolutely perfect. We have been going back and forth with the curves and how he is finishing the pieces. His handwork is sensational. Here's your opportunity to see what my pieces are like from this new craftsman.

The tip rail widths have also changed for you, so they are no longer super super thin like we had them. They are wider than they were, to allow players more flexibility in lining up their reeds without having to be so precise with the placement. All this, while still keeping the articulation clean&#8230; like you expect from my 10MFAN mouthpiece line.

*A NEW CRAFTSMAN AND NEW HANDWORK DESERVE A NEW DISTINGUISHABLE LOOK: *
The way to differentiate my new pieces from my old pieces is that all of the new ones will be painted with gold paint, not the white, which we used before. They will also have U.S.A. engraved on the side, and will also have a different tip number stamp and star stamp on the side.



*10MFAN METAL MOUTHPIECES: MATT MARANTZ + 10MFAN TEAM UP FOR SOME METAL MAGIC!* 
Something else that I am very happy to announce, is that my new 10MFAN metal tenor mouthpieces will be out this summer and fall. We are starting with my Black Widow model. I will also introduce my Classic, Robusto, and Showtime models in metal as this year goes on. My friend Matt Marantz will be at the helm of the refacing work and plating work on my metals. It gets no better than this!

*The new changes for my new metal tenors: *
For my new metal line, we are making the bodies thinner and lighter than before. These will fit tons of ligatures, and make players very happy. I am looking to use a body size similar to the old Link metals. I find them comfortable, not too thin, and not too wide. The Guardala body size is a little thin for my tastes. Its all about constantly improving what you do. When you stop listening and stop being open to changes, that's when you stop improving! 
The facing curves, the tip rails, the resistance, and feel of the pieces, are all different from where they were, and will be the same on my metals as my hard rubber pieces. This is very exciting for me as a player, and for a whole new generation of 10MFAN fans.

Thanks for your support, as always. My goal is to make the finest *ORIGINAL DESIGN* mouthpieces in the saxophone world, and your suggestions will make my mouthpieces even better for more players.

Thank you for that! If you have any questions, feel free to write me.

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Here are the 1st pics of the NEW Robusto mpc. *

The paint is dark gold, though its hard to tell in these pics.

*BEAUTIFUL PLAYING MOUTHPIECES TOP TO BOTTOM!*

They have the wider tip rail for ease in aligning the reeds, (while still allowing for precise attacks), and no more ultra thin side rails.
Great handwork, and these play incredible with the new set of more traditional facing curves. Tighter and smoother playing while still letting the ROBUSTO do what it was designed to do!!!!

...AND you can use softer reeds now!

Original designs, great hand finishing, and the finest German bar stock hard rubber.....
We are making all of the changes needed here with all of my mouthpieces, to make the experience better than ever! The pieces play better than ever, and more players are going to go crazy for the more traditional facing curves.


----------



## Chicken 'Lil (Dec 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Mark! I am very happy that you are making continuous progress making outstanding and affordable mouthpieces. I am very much looking forward to checking out the new metal pieces!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much, Tom! I look forward to the metal pieces also but right now we are zoning in heavily on the hard rubber pieces so they are absolutely PERFECT!
The playability already is such a difference for me, which is hard to believe because I have loved my pieces they way they were for six years now. Everything has changed here and the pieces are ALL going to be better than ever. 

We will start off with the BW and probably go to the Robusto after that in terms of the metal pieces. 
VERY EXCITED ABOUT EVERYTHING AGAIN!!!

Can’t wait to have you over the house to check out the mouthpieces and of course I’ll be bugging you to help me with a couple of videos. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 16, 2003)

Great work here, Mark. Glad to know everything is back on track. You have a lot of fans up here, let me tell you!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, Sebastian. You have loads of fans everywhere! 
Such great mouthpiece magic coming from those hands!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just talked to the shop and they said they will finishing up on the latest prototype Black Widow metal in the next 5 days. 
It will be a few weeks to get them to Matt Marantz and then back to me to make sure we are good to go. 
The Robusto Metal will follow. 

Once I approve everything and deem the project good to go, I will update here. 

I just wanted to give you the update.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Latest updates:

1. The BLACK WIDOW metal will be finished up by the shop on Monday and I can't wait to check it out and see if we are ready to go. It will have a facing put on it and be adjusted in a week or so --and I will give updates once it's back here.

2. I have had great feedback on The Daddy-O and Showboat altos. 
Even though so many players love these two models so much, my goal is to make adjustments that the majority of players will enjoy *even more*. I know how many of these I sell and it is so rare to find one of these for sale, so I know players are loving them, but I've listened to the feedback I've gotten to make them even better, and that's what we are doing.

--I will be making both models slightly darker with a hint more resistance. 
--The side rails and tip rail will not be as thin. 
--This will make room for a third category alto mouthpiece that will be a powerhouse. 
--We will also adjust the body size turning so that even more ligatures will fit beautifully.

This will take care of all the adjustments on my models. 
It's all about listening to suggestions from players all over the world, and making everything the best I can for the majority of players out there.

I want to set the bar as high as it can go.

*Thank you for the fantastic feedback! 
All the best, Mark*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

The latest updates as everything is getting VERY exciting here!

The tenor pieces that I have received from my new craftsman are absolutely ridiculous. I really never thought the pieces could play better, but they do. The changes to the side rails and tip rails along with the facing curve changes and work at the baffles and tips, have really transformed how these pieces perform. The core sound is right in your face now.

The pieces have that big sound that I love but the parameters are tighter and the core just jumps out.

*Exciting news...10MFAN SOPRANO MOUTHPIECE:*
We have decided through all these transformations, to get going on my first hard rubber soprano mouthpiece shortly. 
Because the soprano isn't as popular as the alto or tenor, I will be making one hard rubber piece to start and I might end up with one or two choices for soprano, but that will be it. This piece will definitely be out before the winter holidays.

*After that, I will put out a baritone sax mouthpiece in hard rubber also. *

I really could not be happier with what's going on here, and it's an absolute pleasure to work with my new craftsman for the playability changes, and to actually get all of my orders every single week without ANY delays. It makes me happy, and it will make my clients happy.

*The other exciting news is I am coming up on my 6 year 10MFAN ANNIVERSARY, so of course I'm going to offer a sale.....*
If you have bought pieces from me recently, please understand the sale has to start sometime and this one will start on July 1. Thank you for understanding. 
Starting July 1 for the ENTIRE month of July, I will be celebrating the anniversary by making all of my new alto and tenor mouthpieces available for $350 each. 
Starting July 1, you will be able to order them directly off my website with a special coupon code to get you that discount. If you'd rather just contact me and order through me, you can certainly do that too.

*Thank you all again for the great feedback and support! *

All the best, Mark


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

He shall be known henceforth as "The Craftsman".


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

So it shall be written, and announced from the highest mountain tops. 😀

This guy is more than a refacer. He is a friggin mouthpiece genius, and true craftsman in every sense of the word. As you know, I've had pieces done by everyone from Van Wie to Freddie Gregory, and this guy is as good as there has ever been.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Mark - any more word on when your metal pieces will come out? I’m still enjoying my metal Robusto, so I hope you’ll release that one first!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello my friend! The black widow will come first and then the Robusto. I’ve had so many smooth jazz and Pop guys tell me how much they love the black widow hard rubber, but they just want it in a metal piece, so that’s up first. I’m actually getting back my latest prototype within a week so I’ll know when that’s coming out, and then the Robusto will come out right after. The new ones going to be better than the last because the engineer at the shop is not holding me back in anyway. He does everything I ask and everything is going to be stellar. 

I am making sure that all of my pieces that are out now are absolutely at their pinnacle.


----------



## BH9 (Mar 26, 2007)

Believe it or not, some of us play baritone.


----------



## Dave Pollack (Sep 3, 2013)

Videos to come


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BH9 said:


> Believe it or not, some of us play baritone.


 I know, there's just so much going on. 
We will have a soprano piece out before the next five months are over and then a Bari Mpc. 

When you don't copy vintage pieces like others, there is a lot of prototyping that goes on to put out original designs. It's a lot of effort. I promise I'll put out at least one great Bari mouthpiece. I may end up with two total. One warm and the other a powerful piece, so hang in there with me.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave Pollack said:


> Videos to come


I can't wait to hear them!!!


----------

